# Question re PMs



## lyndalou (Nov 1, 2007)

A couple of days ago, I received a PM from someone. When I tried to reply, my message was blocked. The  reason given was that the person who wrote to me, had either elected not to receive PMs or was not allowed by this site to receive PMs. Since  the PM I received was a question, I suspect the latter reason is what happened.  

I'm wondering how come the person can send PMs but not receive them? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2007)

This site was spammed by a member who sent out PMs to a significant number of members - all of them pretty much the same.  Site administration caught up with the person and banned her as quickly as we could.  The link in the PM was a potential problem for your computer.


----------



## Mel! (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, I just opened the link I think u are referring to.
What kind of problems can it cause for my computer?

Mel


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 1, 2007)

Luckily that link wouldn't load for me.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 2, 2007)

I opened the link but didn't find any problems with the site only that it looked dead dodgy.  The forum title had me even more alert!  I sort of rushed thru a glance of the page in case there was something I didn't want to see on it.  Luckily my eyesight isn't as great as it once was...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 2, 2007)

Well in short, if you are a member here and regular here, you know to look first. If the User name is registered as banned, don't bother opening it. 

Though it might not even be spam per se, it could just be a ploy to prop-op ones site and gain hits, either way, DC looses, and it is NOT worth the possible threats it can bring to your personal pc.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 2, 2007)

I also received that email and wondered about it.  I did notice the "banned" and deleted it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 2, 2007)

She wasn't banned when I got mine.  I clicked but it was no big deal.  I run spybot and avast all the time so it didn't affect my computer.


----------

